# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  تحية لأختنا أم البراء وعائشة

## مروة عاشور

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,

يسرني أن أشكر وأرحب بأختنا الفاضلة الكريمة "أم البراء وعائشة" على مشاركتها أخواتها, هي أخت جديدة لم تتجاوز مدة انضمامها إلينا سوى بضعة أيام

لكنها أثبتت وجودها واتخذت لها مكانًا طيبًا بيننا وشاركت بموضوعات رائعة ماتعة
تقرأ بتفهم وتعقب بتعقل, فلا حرمها الله الأجر

ويسعدني أن أرحب بها وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيها وفي كل أخت منكن, وألا يحرمنا هذا الجمع الطيب المبارك.

فحياها الله وبياها وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواها

وهل ترحبن بها معي؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> وهل ترحبن بها معي؟


 أهلا بأختنا (( أم البراء وعائشة ))
معنا ، نرحب بها طبعا ، ونسأل الله لها التوفيق .

----------


## هدير

مرحبا بأختي الفاضلة 
أم البراء وعائشة

----------


## لجين الندى

حياك الله وبياك أختنا الفضلة " أم البراء وعائشة " .. وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك ..

----------


## أم هانئ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

لفتة طيبة من مشرفتنا الكريمة التوحيد باركها الله

حي هلا بأختنا أم عائشة والبراء مرحبا بك أختنا بيننا 

وعذرا إذ  لا أتقن وضع الزهور  فلا أملك إلا كلمات الترحيب المتواضعة

بورك الجمع الطيب آمين .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

حياها الله..والله أسأل أن يوفقها ويثبتها..

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> يسرني أن أشكر وأرحب بأختنا الفاضلة الكريمة "أم البراء وعائشة" على مشاركتها أخواتها, هي أخت جديدة لم تتجاوز مدة انضمامها إلينا سوى بضعة أيام
> 
> لكنها أثبتت وجودها واتخذت لها مكانًا طيبًا بيننا وشاركت بموضوعات رائعة ماتعة
> تقرأ بتفهم وتعقب بتعقل, فلا حرمها الله الأجر
> 
> ويسعدني أن أرحب بها وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيها وفي كل أخت منكن, وألا يحرمنا هذا الجمع الطيب المبارك.
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا أستميحكن عذرا جميعا لم أر الترحيب الا هذه اللحظة
ثانيا أشكر الله عز وجل عليكن أخواتي
ثالثا الأخت الفاضلة التوحيد لانتباهها لمبتدئة بالتعلم مثلي وهذا شرف لي أن تثني على مشاركاتي وتعقيبي وأسأل الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنكن
أما رابعا فأحب أن أشكر حادثة الغرانيق التي دلني الله عز وجل بها على المنتدى بواسطة جوجل ويعلم الله اني أحببت المنتدى لأول وهلة بسببها ثم من خلال اعجابي بمشاركة للأخت توحيد وخلال قرائتها انتبهت لمشاركة الأخت الفاضلة المحببة لأنفسكن أم هانئ وكلامها الماتع وما كنت أعرفها قبل ذلك
فقررت التسجيل في المنتدى مع اني منذ زمن تركت المنتديات المختلطة لكني هنا لم أستطع فالعلم غالب ما شاء الله والفائدة كبيرة بفضل الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أهلا بأختنا (( أم البراء وعائشة ))
> معنا ، نرحب بها طبعا ، ونسأل الله لها التوفيق .


أهلا بك أخيتي أمة الوهاب أشكرك على الترحيب وبالنسبة لرسالتك التي ستكمليها أسأل الله لك الخير نسيت أشكرك على الوردة الجميلة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> مرحبا بأختي الفاضلة 
> أم البراء وعائشة


ومرحبا بك أختي الفاضلة هدير شكرا للترحيب وجزيتِ الجنة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حياك الله وبياك أختنا الفضلة " أم البراء وعائشة " .. وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواك ..


وحياك الله أختي الفاضلة لجين اللهم آمين 
وأقف هنيهه عند معرفك لأقول لك هنيئا سرور أم هانئ بقلمك يخط على صفحاتها لاحظت أن
لك في قلبها حبة محبة زائدة والله أعلم وأنا لا أحسد بل أغبط بارك الله في أخوتكما ... ابتسامة

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لفتة طيبة من مشرفتنا الكريمة التوحيد باركها الله
> 
> حي هلا بأختنا أم عائشة والبراء مرحبا بك أختنا بيننا 
> 
> وعذرا إذ  لا أتقن وضع الزهور  فلا أملك إلا كلمات الترحيب المتواضعة
> 
> بورك الجمع الطيب آمين .


وهنا لي وقفات ولأنك لا تحبين المدح لن أمدح لكن سأحبك لله ..ابتسامة.. وكما تعلمين لابد من مشاكساتي المستمرة كما أني لا أنتظر الورد من الورد
تكفي كلماتك العطرة فواحة برائحة الورد

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حياها الله..والله أسأل أن يوفقها ويثبتها..


آمين اللهم ثبتنا جميعا ووفقنا لصراطك المستقيم
بوركتِ أم أويس وفردوس
أشكر لك مرورك السابق

----------


## طالبة فقه

لـو عـلـمـت آلـدآر بـمـن زآرهـآ فـرحـت وآسـتـبـشـرت ثـم بـآسـت مـوضـع آلـقـدمـي.. وآنـشـدت بـلـسـآن آلـحـآل قـآئـلـة: آهلآ وسهـلآ بـآهـل آلـجـود وآلـگـرمي..
گـم يـسـرنـآ ويـسـعـدنـآ آنـضـمـآمـگ معنا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لـو عـلـمـت آلـدآر بـمـن زآرهـآ فـرحـت وآسـتـبـشـرت ثـم بـآسـت مـوضـع آلـقـدمـي.. وآنـشـدت بـلـسـآن آلـحـآل قـآئـلـة: آهلآ وسهـلآ بـآهـل آلـجـود وآلـگـرمي..
> گـم يـسـرنـآ ويـسـعـدنـآ آنـضـمـآمـگ معنا


أكرمك المولى أخيتي
والله لا أجد ما أقول لكنك طوقتني بكلمات لا أستحقها حتما ولو ترى أم هانئ ما كتبتِ لشنت عليك الحروب...ابتسامة
بارك الله فيك غاليتي

----------


## أم البشرى

بكل إحترام وتقدير نرحب بأختنا أم البراء وعائشة
 وبكل شوق نستقبلك ونفرش طريقك بالورد 
ونعطر حبر الكلمات بالعطر والعنبر
ونبارك لأنفسنا بنظمامك لركب هذه القافلة الغالية علينا 
فأهلا بك في بيتك التاني 
وكل الشكر لمشرفتنا الكريمة على هذه اللفتة الطيبة 
نسأل الله العظيم أن يجمعنا في جنة عالية قطوفها دانية كما جمعنا في هذا المجلس المبارك

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> بكل إحترام وتقدير نرحب بأختنا أم البراء وعائشة
>  وبكل شوق نستقبلك ونفرش طريقك بالورد 
> ونعطر حبر الكلمات بالعطر والعنبر
> ونبارك لأنفسنا بنظمامك لركب هذه القافلة الغالية علينا 
> فأهلا بك في بيتك التاني 
> وكل الشكر لمشرفتنا الكريمة على هذه اللفتة الطيبة 
> نسأل الله العظيم أن يجمعنا في جنة عالية قطوفها دانية كما جمعنا في هذا المجلس المبارك


بارك الله فيك أخيتي على كلماتك الدافئة ويسعدني الانضمام اليكن ...وجزيتِ خيرا على الدعاء آمين آمين آمين

----------


## طالبة فقه

> ولو ترى أم هانئ ما كتبتِ لشنت عليك الحروب...ابتسامة
> بارك الله فيك غاليتي


 اين ام هاني :Smile:

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> اين ام هاني


ايه وكمان بتندهلها ايه الجرأة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ابتسامة

----------


## طالبة فقه

> ايه وكمان بتندهلها ايه الجرأة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ابتسامة


 :Smile:  انت عاوزه اييييه...؟

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> انت عاوزه اييييه...؟


أنا عاوزه تسترينا ربنا يستر عليك 
ابتسامة

----------


## طالبة فقه

> أنا عاوزه تسترينا ربنا يستر عليك 
> ابتسامة


ابشري...

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ابشري...


أسأل الله لك البشرى بالجنة

----------


## طالبة فقه

امين واياك
الا تلاحظين انك بداتي بالحروب علي وانا كنت ارحب بك بطيب خاطر ، لاعليه سوف اخذ درس وابتعد عن مشاركاتك :Smile: 
كما يقال وبالعامية:((البا   اللي يجي منه ريح سده واستريح))

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> امين واياك
> الا تلاحظين انك بداتي بالحروب علي وانا كنت ارحب بك بطيب خاطر ، لاعليه سوف اخذ درس وابتعد عن مشاركاتك
> كما يقال وبالعامية:((البا   اللي يجي منه ريح سده واستريح))


لا بجد زعلتي
والله بمازحك اسفة جدا
لا يهون علي زعل احداكن
فكلكن نحبكن في الله
سامحيني

----------


## طالبة فقه

لاعليك..لم ازعل..كنت امازحك فقط

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

الحمد لله

----------


## حكمة

حياها الله وبارك الله فيها أم البراء وعائشة قدوم خير إن شاء الله

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> حياها الله وبارك الله فيها أم البراء وعائشة قدوم خير إن شاء الله


وفيك بارك الله أخيتي حكمة
آمين آمين

----------


## أمة القادر

أهلا بك أخية.
جعلك الله مباركة حيث كنتِ.

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> أهلا بك أخية.
> جعلك الله مباركة حيث كنتِ.


قد غمرتموني والله بلطيف صنعكن وترحيبكن جعلتموني أشعر وكأني أعرفكن منذ زمن
أسأل الله العظيم أن يجزيكن عني جميعا خير الجزاء
بوركتِ أختي أمة القادر

----------

